# Parker Digiplan stepper drivers - opinions?



## British Steel (Mar 22, 2018)

Struck lucky again (perhaps) in the World's Best Skip, two sets of Parker Digiplan SD3 stepping motor drives (total of 10) in a pair of 19" rack enclosures - I've found the Book of Words online re setup and installation, are they worth using? My son's thinking about a building a CNC router for making cosplay accessories 

They can deliver full and half-steps, 3A max per phase, from up to 36v DC (or 2x28v AC) supply, they're old but look well-constructed - anyone able to advise regarding quality, reliability, fault tolerance? I have a hatful of hefty steppers (mostly in the 4 - 5A max range, Skip and Ebay sourced!), the Parker book advises using motors with max currents well above the drive's max current so I now just need to check the drives actually work...! 

Would be nice if they could take a 48v supply, as I have a KW of telecoms switch-mode PSU available...

Thanks in advance,
Dave H. (the other one)


----------

